# dejarse influir por



## OWC

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone might help me with a Spanish sentence I came across. While I understand it perfectly well, I just cannot get my head around the grammar of it. In fact, when I first saw it I was convinced it was a mistake. The difficult phrase is:

"[Un personaje] que se deja influir por los acontecimientos..."

I think the whole sentence was: "Andrea es un personaje pasivo, que se deja influir por los acontecimientos."

Now here is what I understand so far:

First of all, the meaning must be "Andea is a passive character, who lets herself be influenced by the events." I understand that she is getting round using the passive; although perfectly correct grammatically, "que se deja ser influida por los acontecimientos" is not nice sounding Spanish.

But what I don't understand is, that being so, why is "por" used. Why is an agent needed when effectively there isn't a passive in Spanish? If you translate it literally could it not be "Who lets events influence her"? 

I think that a better way of phrasing it might be "Andrea es un personaje pasivo, que deja que influyan los acontecimientos" or something along those lines, using a subjuctive with "deja que".

If anyone could explain the grammar of "que se deja influir por los acontecimientos", I would greatly appreciate it. It seems to be missing a pronoun? And the por seems so out of place. I'm too confused!


----------



## Agró

"dejarse" (pronominal aquí), significa
*22.     * prnl. Abandonarse, descuidarse por desánimo o pereza (DRAE).

Es decir, el personaje permite/tolera "ser influido *por* los acontecimientos".

Del mismo modo, "se deja vencer *por* los rivales" (permite que los rivales lo venzan).


----------



## elianecanspeak

Welcome to the forum!

Dejarse  may mean" "*to allow oneself to be" *
and used in the context  "*to allow oneself to be . . . [verb] . . . by . . . [the agent noun]"*
eg: "Dejarse arrastrar _por _la histeria" _("To let oneself be carried away by hysteria")_

If you check the dictionary entry for "dejarse" by typing it into the "Dictionary and thread title" search at the top of this page, it will take you to the definition in English and give examples.  Scroll down this page and you will find numerous threads on "dejarse" that you can click on.  

A lot of questions can be answered this way and you don't even need to submit the question.


----------



## Quiensepa

Bienvenidos al foro, OWC.

I understand your confusion, and I think the other foreros so far have not understood your question (which is not "what does dejarse mean?"). I believe the reason "por" can be used after "se deja" is because it really is after "influir". As you seem to understand, you cannot say "se influye por". But you can say "influir por". The passive "se" refers to "se deja", and then after that comes "influir" which can be done "by" someone or something. I am not an expert in grammar, so perhaps others can explain it better, or correct any misunderstanding on my part. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's exactly the same in English and Spanish. Por = by. But "los acontecimientos" would be "events," no article.


----------



## Irma2011

OWC said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone might help me with a Spanish sentence I came across. While I understand it perfectly well, I just cannot get my head around the grammar of it. In fact, when I first saw it I was convinced it was a mistake. The difficult phrase is:
> 
> "[Un personaje] que se deja influir por los acontecimientos..."


 
Comprendo perfectamente tu confusión. Te remito a lo que dice María José Rodríguez Espiñeira en su libro Lecciones de sintaxis española“
*Los verbos ‘dejar’ y ‘hacer’ no admiten la diátesis (1) pasiva con complemento inanimado. En cambio, con complemento animado admite una diátesis peculiar, que consta de un infinitivo activo con significado pasivo, susceptible de comparecer con un sujeto explícito:*
*“Estoy necesitada de dinero y me dejé convencer por la promesa de un golpe fácil”.*
*“El muy perro se hizo bajar a la plaza en un sillón por sus dos hijos” *
*(1)** = voz gramatical*
*Espero te ayude*


----------



## elianecanspeak

Irma2011 said:


> Los verbos ‘dejar’ y ‘hacer’ no admiten la diátesis (1) pasiva con complemento inanimado.
> 
> En cambio, con complemento animado admite una diátesis peculiar, que consta de un infinitivo activo con significado pasivo, susceptible de comparecer con un sujeto explícito:
> “Estoy necesitada de dinero y me dejé convencer por la promesa de un golpe fácil”.
> “El muy perro se hizo bajar a la plaza en un sillón por sus dos hijos”
> 
> (1) = voz gramatical



Thanks for providing this, Irma. 

*-->*To insure that English native speakers can fully understand this, would someone be willing to translate it into English?


----------



## anisita58

Added comment 

...dejarse influenciar por...


----------



## kalamazoo

As I understand this then, with the two verbs "dejar" and "hacer" only, you can have constructions that are followed by what appears to be an "active" infinitive but which in English would be translated as a passive infinitive.

So In Spanish you can say "me dejé convencer por la promesa " which means "I allowed myself TO BE CONVINCED by the promise of..."

So this is kind of a hidden passive but because it is a passive in meaning, you can use "por."

At least that is the understanding I'm getting from this interesting discussion.


----------



## Irma2011

kalamazoo said:


> As I understand this then, with the two verbs "dejar" and "hacer" only, you can have constructions that are followed by what appears to be an "active" infinitive but which in English would be translated as a passive infinitive.
> 
> So In Spanish you can say "me dejé convencer por la promesa " which means "I allowed myself TO BE CONVINCED by the promise of..."
> 
> So this is kind of a hidden passive but because it is a passive in meaning, you can use "por."
> 
> At least that is the understanding I'm getting from this interesting discussion.


 
Exactly! 
And beautifully put too.


----------



## Irma2011

anisita58 said:


> Added comment
> 
> ...dejarse influenciar por...


 
¿Por qué influenciar?


----------



## anisita58

Irma2011 said:


> ¿Por qué influenciar?




Sinónimo y me suena mejor, nada más. Según la RAE:

*influenciar*. *1.* ‘Influir’. Se acentúa como _anunciar_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 4).*2.* Este verbo se introdujo en español en el siglo xix, a partir del francés _influencer,_ y se fue extendiendo a lo largo del siglo xx hasta generalizarse en todo el ámbito hispánico. Las diferencias entre _influenciar_ e _influir_ no son de significado, pues ambos verbos son sinónimos, sino de construcción. El verbo _influenciar_ se usa como transitivo, muy a menudo en construcción pasiva: _«La  naturaleza de estas sustancias, la dinámica vascular, diferencias de  especie y genéticas, etc., son factores capaces de influenciar el  metabolismo arterial»_ (MtnMunicio _Discurso_ [Esp. 1969]); _«Nadie piensa por un solo momento que las actitudes políticas de los generales puedan influenciar_ [...] _la vida civil y política del Reino Unido»_ (Garrigues _Política_ [Esp. 1976]); _«No sé si _[...] _estoy demasiado influenciada por las escenas de amor de las películas»_ (Belli _Mujer _[Nic. 1992]). Por su parte, _influir, _aunque puede usarse también como transitivo, se emplea normalmente como intransitivo


----------



## Irma2011

anisita58 said:


> Sinónimo y me suena mejor, nada más. Según la RAE:
> 
> *influenciar*. *1.* ‘Influir’. Se acentúa como _anunciar_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 4).*2.* Este verbo se introdujo en español en el siglo xix, a partir del francés _influencer,_ y se fue extendiendo a lo largo del siglo xx hasta generalizarse en todo el ámbito hispánico. Las diferencias entre _influenciar_ e _influir_ no son de significado, pues ambos verbos son sinónimos, sino de construcción. El verbo _influenciar_ se usa como transitivo, muy a menudo en construcción pasiva: _«La naturaleza de estas sustancias, la dinámica vascular, diferencias de especie y genéticas, etc., son factores capaces de influenciar el metabolismo arterial»_ (MtnMunicio _Discurso_ [Esp. 1969]); _«Nadie piensa por un solo momento que las actitudes políticas de los generales puedan influenciar_ [...] _la vida civil y política del Reino Unido»_ (Garrigues _Política_ [Esp. 1976]); _«No sé si _[...] _estoy demasiado influenciada por las escenas de amor de las películas»_ (Belli _Mujer _[Nic. 1992]). Por su parte, _influir, _aunque puede usarse también como transitivo, se emplea normalmente como intransitivo


 
Destaco en rojo las palabras que, en mi opinión, avalan el uso de ‘influir’ también como transitivo.
Lo corrobora María Moliner en su entrada para “influenciar”:

*[FONT=Modern No. 20]Influenciar[/FONT]*[FONT=Modern No. 20] tr. Aunque “influenciar” e influir” se consideran sinónimos, “influenciar” suele emplearse principalmente referido a personas, mientras que “influir” se aplica a cosas, hechos o personas. Por otra parte , “influir” puede ser intransitivo o transitivo, mientras que “influenciar” es siempre transitivo.[/FONT]

Según eso, tu observación tendría que haber sido: ‘O influenciar’
 Cita de Mario Benedetti: 
_--Los escritores y los intelectuales podemos influir, en todo caso, en las personas, en el ciudadano de a pie. Nunca en los gobiernos. El poder nunca acepta ser influido por la cultura. Básicamente todos los gobiernos la desprecian, porque es molesta. _
__ 
No sé si estás de acuerdo
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

It's a passive reflexive. It's exactly the same as in English.
Andrea allows herself to be influenced by ...


----------



## OWC

I might be wrong, but I think that's exactly the problem. I agree that it is passive reflexive, but I don't agree that it's exactly the same as English.

First of all, here it says "Andrea allows herself to influence by". Secondly, though, in Spanish the use of the passive reflexive gets round the use of "por". I'm struggling for an example... 

Ok how about: _Se venden manzanas aquí. _That avoids "manzanas son vendidas aquí". I get that, it makes sense.

But this isn't the same, and it certainly isn't the same as English. I'm struggling to explain exactly what I mean, but trust me I do understand the various ways of using and avoiding the passive, and this one doesn't seem to make sense.

"Se deja influir por" is different from "se deja ser influida por" and even more different from "se deja influirse por" which I think might work too...?


----------



## OWC

Sorry!

I only received one email notification so didn't notice the answers from kalamazoo and co.

That's exactly what I was after! Thank you so much.


----------



## capitas

OWC said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I only received one email notification so didn't notice the answers from kalamazoo and co.
> 
> That's exactly what I was after! Thank you so much.


Maybe it is too late, but as we say , nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.
It is very simple:
We say "Se deja convencer" when what we really mean is "deja ser convencida".


----------



## k-in-sc

The idea of "to be" is inherent in the "dejarse."


----------



## capitas

k-in-sc said:


> The idea of "to be" is inherent in the "dejarse."


the inherent "to be" would be "es dejada influir"
It is not always so:
No me dejo (no me permito) comer todo lo que quiero porque engordo.
"No me dejo comer por el oso hormiguero", dijo la hormiga, cuando lo que de verdad quería decir es "No me dejo ser comida por el oso hormiguero"
This use is what stated the above gramar book: active infinitive "comer" meaning passive infinitive "ser comido".


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, good point. I guess I should have said the whole construction "dejarse + infinitivo por" contains the passive idea of "to be."


----------



## Irma2011

k-in-sc said:


> OK, good point. I guess I should have said the whole construction "dejarse + infinitivo por" contains the passive idea of "to be."


 
Hola, capitas y k-n-sc:
¿No estaba esto dicho antes en este hilo? Si nos repetimos tanto, estamos haciendo perder un tiempo precioso a los intervinientes con tanto correo recibido. Perdonad, pero es que hay que leer bien lo que se ha dicho porque alguna gente interrumpe su trabajo para participar en el foro.
Dicho sin acritud.


----------



## Agró

"Dejarse influir por" tiene significado pasivo aunque el infinivo esté en forma activa. No es algo tan raro, como no lo es en inglés tampoco:

You hair needs *cutting* (=...*to be cut*)


----------



## capitas

Irma2011 said:


> Hola, capitas y k-n-sc:
> ¿No estaba esto dicho antes en este hilo? Si nos repetimos tanto, estamos haciendo perder un tiempo precioso a los intervinientes con tanto correo recibido. Perdonad, pero es que hay que leer bien lo que se ha dicho porque alguna gente interrumpe su trabajo para participar en el foro.
> Dicho sin acritud.


 Si además de repetirnos unos, otros constatan o repiten que nos repetimos, resulta que aún nos repetimos más.
Siento (yo por lo menos), interrumpirte en el trabajo, y te aseguro que no es mi intención en absoluto cuando intervengo en el foro.


----------



## k-in-sc

Agró said:


> "Dejarse influir por" tiene significado pasivo aunque el infinivo esté en forma activa. No es algo tan raro, como no lo es en inglés tampoco:
> Your hair needs *cutting* (=... *to be cut*)


Very good example. Not quite what we're talking about, but the idea is similar.


----------



## Fruche

OWC said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone might help me with a Spanish sentence I came across. While I understand it perfectly well, I just cannot get my head around the grammar of it. In fact, when I first saw it I was convinced it was a mistake. The difficult phrase is:
> 
> "[Un personaje] que se deja influir por los acontecimientos..."
> 
> I think the whole sentence was: "Andrea es un personaje pasivo, que se deja influir por los acontecimientos."
> 
> Now here is what I understand so far:
> 
> First of all, the meaning must be "Andea is a passive character, who lets herself be influenced by the events." I understand that she is getting round using the passive; although perfectly correct grammatically, "que se deja ser influida por los acontecimientos" is not nice sounding Spanish.
> 
> But what I don't understand is, that being so, why is "por" used. Why is an agent needed when effectively there isn't a passive in Spanish? If you translate it literally could it not be "Who lets events influence her"?
> 
> I think that a better way of phrasing it might be "Andrea es un personaje pasivo, que deja que influyan los acontecimientos" or something along those lines, using a subjuctive with "deja que".
> 
> If anyone could explain the grammar of "que se deja influir por los acontecimientos", I would greatly appreciate it. It seems to be missing a pronoun? And the por seems so out of place. I'm too confused!


 

I think the sentence is passive.  The active voice would be _Los acontecimientos influyen sobre ella.  _Los acontecimientos is the subject.  When making it passive, you need to use the word _por_ as in _que se deja influir por los acontecimientos.  _

Just another comment for other foreros.  I don't say _influir_ very much, I say _influenciar.  _Maybe I'm anglicizing my Spanish, but _influir _in the above context sounds strange to me.  Any comments, please?

Fruche


----------



## k-in-sc

anisita58 said:


> Sinónimo y me suena mejor, nada más. Según la RAE:
> 
> *influenciar*. *1.* ‘Influir’. Se acentúa como _anunciar_ (→ apéndice 1, n.º 4).*2.* Este verbo se introdujo en español en el siglo xix, a partir del francés _influencer,_ y se fue extendiendo a lo largo del siglo xx hasta generalizarse en todo el ámbito hispánico. Las diferencias entre _influenciar_ e _influir_ no son de significado, pues ambos verbos son sinónimos, sino de construcción. El verbo _influenciar_ se usa como transitivo, muy a menudo en construcción pasiva: _«La  naturaleza de estas sustancias, la dinámica vascular, diferencias de  especie y genéticas, etc., son factores capaces de influenciar el  metabolismo arterial»_ (MtnMunicio _Discurso_ [Esp. 1969]); _«Nadie piensa por un solo momento que las actitudes políticas de los generales puedan influenciar_ [...] _la vida civil y política del Reino Unido»_ (Garrigues _Política_ [Esp. 1976]); _«No sé si _[...] _estoy demasiado influenciada por las escenas de amor de las películas»_ (Belli _Mujer _[Nic. 1992]). Por su parte, _influir, _aunque puede usarse también como transitivo, se emplea normalmente como intransitivo





Irma2011 said:


> Destaco en rojo las palabras que, en mi opinión, avalan el uso de ‘influir’ también como transitivo.
> Lo corrobora María Moliner en su entrada para “influenciar”:
> 
> *[FONT=Modern No. 20]Influenciar[/FONT]*[FONT=Modern No. 20] tr. Aunque “influenciar” e influir” se consideran sinónimos, “influenciar” suele emplearse principalmente referido a personas, mientras que “influir” se aplica a cosas, hechos o personas. Por otra parte , “influir” puede ser intransitivo o transitivo, mientras que “influenciar” es siempre transitivo.[/FONT]
> 
> Según eso, tu observación tendría que haber sido: ‘O influenciar’
> Cita de Mario Benedetti:
> _--Los escritores y los intelectuales podemos influir, en todo caso, en las personas, en el ciudadano de a pie. Nunca en los gobiernos. El poder nunca acepta ser influido por la cultura. Básicamente todos los gobiernos la desprecian, porque es molesta. _
> __
> No sé si estás de acuerdo
> Saludos


----------



## SevenDays

OWC said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone might help me with a Spanish sentence I came across. While I understand it perfectly well, I just cannot get my head around the grammar of it. In fact, when I first saw it I was convinced it was a mistake. The difficult phrase is:
> 
> "[Un personaje] que se deja influir por los acontecimientos..."
> 
> I think the whole sentence was: "Andrea es un personaje pasivo, que se deja influir por los acontecimientos."
> 
> Now here is what I understand so far:
> 
> First of all, the meaning must be "Andea is a passive character, who lets herself be influenced by the events." I understand that she is getting round using the passive; although perfectly correct grammatically, "que se deja ser influida por los acontecimientos" is not nice sounding Spanish.
> 
> But what I don't understand is, that being so, why is "por" used. Why is an agent needed when effectively there isn't a passive in Spanish? If you translate it literally could it not be "Who lets events influence her"?
> 
> I think that a better way of phrasing it might be "Andrea es un personaje pasivo, que deja que influyan los acontecimientos" or something along those lines, using a subjuctive with "deja que".
> 
> If anyone could explain the grammar of "que se deja influir por los acontecimientos", I would greatly appreciate it. It seems to be missing a pronoun? And the por seems so out of place. I'm too confused!



In this context, "influir" is intransitive, as has already been stated; Andrea does not "influence" but is "influenced" by events. Of course, the infinitive "influir" and the expression "se deja influir" need a _complement_ to "complete" their meaning. The _complement_ must be headed by a preposition:
_se deja influir *por* los acontecimientos_
_se deja influir *con* facilidad_
_se deja influir *desde* el exterior_

The English _who lets events influence her_ works nicely.
I suppose the following phrasal verbs (oh no blasita...more phrasal verbs!) work too:
_who lets events *have influence on* her.
who lets events *have influence over* her.
who lets events *have influence upon* her._
although I'm not sure they sound better than _who lets events influence her_.
And in English, if I'm not mistaken, "influence" is always transitive.
y _se deja influir_, pasiva refleja, o quizás para algunos cuasi-refleja, o voz media.

Cheers

I left something en el tintero...
_Andrea es un personaje pasivo, que deja que influyan los acontecimientos_
This changes the meaning, along the lines of _who lets events have influence._


----------



## YVG

Si bien la voz pasiva existe en español, la misma posee características diferentes al inglés. Investigar acerca del uso de "se" en castellano ayudaría a comprender algunas de estas diferencias


----------



## Irma2011

capitas said:


> Si además de repetirnos unos, otros constatan o repiten que nos repetimos, resulta que aún nos repetimos más.
> Siento (yo por lo menos), interrumpirte en el trabajo, y te aseguro que no es mi intención en absoluto cuando intervengo en el foro.


 
Me disculpo, capitas y k-n-sc. A veces a uno le pillan las cosas en un mal momento y dice lo que no quiere decir. Era uno de esos malos momentos.
Lo siento.


----------



## capitas

Irma2011 said:


> Me disculpo, capitas y k-n-sc. A veces a uno le pillan las cosas en un mal momento y dice lo que no quiere decir. Era uno de esos malos momentos.
> Lo siento.


 As far as I'm concerned, don't worry, be happy (song).
"No te dejes influir (ser influida) por las circunstancias del trabajo"
All of us are here to help and to have a good time!
You are welcome!


----------



## roanheads

Un poco distinto, pero anoche vi en la tele " teletext "--------El Barca se deja dos puntos en ( el campo de futbol del Real Sporting de Dijón )

¿Por qué el uso del pronominal " dejarse " en vez del transitivo " dejar ".Tal vez estilo periodístico ?

Gracias.


----------



## capitas

roanheads said:


> Un poco distinto, pero anoche vi en la tele " teletext "--------El Barca se deja dos puntos en ( el campo de futbol del Real Sporting de Dijón )
> 
> ¿Por qué el uso del pronominal " dejarse " en vez del transitivo " dejar ".Tal vez estilo periodístico ?
> 
> Gracias.


"dejarse puntos/dejar escapar puntos" is very usual in sports, meaning "to lose points/not to have won all the points".
I think we use "Dejarse", and not "dejar" when we mean that it is imposible to recover what we've left, and not only in sports.
"Me dejé todas mis ilusiones en aquel proyecto". It seems more like an emphatic "dativo de interés"


----------



## roanheads

capitas said:


> "dejarse puntos/dejar escapar puntos" is very usual in sports, meaning "to lose points/not to have won all the points".
> I think we use "Dejarse", and not "dejar" when we mean that it is imposible to recover what we've left, and not only in sports.
> "Me dejé todas mis ilusiones en aquel proyecto". It seems more like an emphatic "dativo de interés"


 
Sí, es otro modo de decir " El Barca perdió dos puntos, el partido terminó en empate a uno.
Gracias por aclarármelo, muy interesante.

Saludos.


----------

